# Got one this morning.



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My son shot a bird this morning. It was the last day of the youth hunt. It is his 3rd turkey and a pretty nice bird for Idaho. We had a very hard winter here and a lot of the birds winter killed. Most of the others lost a lot of their weight. This one weighed 17 lbs, had 9 inches of rope, and 1 inch spurs.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats to ur son. nice bird


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is a great looking bird. Congrats to you and your son. I can't wait until weds.....then I get to go!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Congratulations to your son for the fine bird. Kudo's to YOU, for keeping your son involved in the shooting sports. I shudder when I think of all the children whose lives are being wasted by X-Boxes, Playstations and Wii's.
Burl


----------

